# Newbie Here



## LaurenWeston (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi thanks for letting me in!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## LaurenWeston (Oct 28, 2021)

thanks!


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi there, welcome to the forum!


----------

